# ازاى تحسس حبيبك انك بتموت فيه.



## روزي86 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

أحترامك ليها : سواء قدامها او و هى مش موجوده الاحترام ده حاجات كتيره اوووووووى
ياعنى مثلا احترمها فى مشاعرها لقات واحده هى مش بطقها مش تروح واقف معاها قدام عنيها و لا حتى من ورها ( متقولش اصل بخليها تغير عشان فى للحظه ديه هى هتق مش هتغير)
و بعدين احترمها فى كلامك معاها حسسها بأنك بتيجى عندها و تعمل Stop ديه غير كل الناس


2- ثقتك فيها و ثقتها فيك : حسسها انك بتثق فيها و بتأمنلها على حياتك احكلها على الى مضيقك قولها اصل مش بعرف اتكلم غير معاكى و هكذاا و لما تحس بثقتك فيها هى هتثق فيك و تبدى تفتح قلبها و تحكى


3- سمعتهااااااا : سمعتها قدام العالم خاف عليها و على سمعتهاااا قدام اهلها فى الشارع من اصبحها متسمحش لحد ينطق نص كلمه و حتى يفكر انه يقول عليها حاجه


4- الصلاه : الصلاه بقى ديه 24 ساعه من اول ما يخطر الموضوع على بالك و قوله لو فى خير فى الموضوع كمله و حط للموضوع ده اكتر شفيع بتحبه و سلم لربنا الموضوع و بجد هيمشى حلو


5- الكلام : بص يابنى اهو كل الى فات ده كله كووووووم و الكلام ده كوم تانى متحولش تخترع كلام ياعنى لو الحكايه اتفهمت تقولها انتى الى ليا و مفيش غيرك و كلام الاغانى ده سيب الى فى قلببك يطلع على لسانك


6- المستقبل : من اول ما تفهم و توافق تقولها خططك ايه لبعد كده ياعنى بعد بحبك ؟؟؟ ( هتقولى هقولها بحبك تانى لا مينفعش ) لازم تكشف كل الى فى دماغك و تقولها هتعمل ايه عشان يأما هترضى و تستحمل ياتقولك من الاول منتعلقش ببعض و هو مفيش امل


7- الرومانسيه : اولا لازم تكون زاكرتك قويه جدا و تفتكر اهم وقت فى السنه ( عيد الحب ) اهو ده اهم من عيد ميلادها و اى حاجه خليك اول واحد يقولها بس كل سنه وانتى طيبه ديه كفايه انك افتكرت تقولها و يا سلااام لو جبتلها ورده ده انت تبقى مشيت نص المشوار فى طريقك لقلبها
التاريخ التانى الى لازم تفتكره عيد ميلادها ده انت لازم تبقى اول واحد تقولها اصلا
حاول تبقى رومانسسسسى ...(واوعى تستخصر حاجة عليها دى حبيبتك برضوة)


8- خاف على مستقبلها : ياعنى لما تبقى فى الدراسه هى حاول تشجعها عشان تذاكر حسسها بخوفك على مستقبلها و انت كمان اسبتلها انك ناجح و اقعد لمحلها يعنى مثلا اصل انا السنه ديه عايز انجح عن اى سنه عشان حد مهم فى حياتى و الكلام ده بشرط انك تحس الكلام ده بجد
منقول​


----------



## HappyButterfly (28 ديسمبر 2009)

حلو اوى يا روزى
ميرسى لك كتير ياقمر
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## روزي86 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

نورتي يا ديدي يا حبيبتي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Mary Gergees (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ميررررسى يا روزى ياعسل
الموضوع جميل اوووووى


----------



## just member (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*
حلو اكتير ها الكلام
شكرا الك ولموضوعك الجميل

*​


----------



## kalimooo (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*
مشكورة يا ستي 

على التثقيف والنصايح

ههههههههههههههههه

ايوة علمينا عليكم

*


----------



## روزي86 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي يا ماري يا سكر

نورتي بمرورك


----------



## روزي86 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي يا just يا جميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههه

يلا اي خدمه يا كليمو تثقيف ببلاش اهو هههههههههه

نورت يا جميل


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااا ياروزى 
                      على نصايحك الجميله
                        ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## روماني زكريا (28 ديسمبر 2009)

نصايح تفيدنا نبقا نحفظهم ونروح نرصهم ليها
شكرا يا روزي علي الموضوع الهائل


----------



## عادل نسيم (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*الي روزى86*
*الموضوع جميل وشيق وعلي الله فالنتينو يقراه ويعرف مغزاه *


----------



## روزي86 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يخليك يا مينا يا عسل

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههه

اوك يا روماني وابقي قولي النتيجة يا جميل 

نورت الموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

نورت عادل علي كلامك الجميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------

